# Nasa's top 10 earth photos!



## Groff (Apr 30, 2008)

Stunning...

Photos: NASA's top 10 views of Earth | CNET News.com


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 30, 2008)

Neat stuff!


----------



## Mr. S (Apr 30, 2008)

damn, those are some sweet photos


----------



## Leon (Apr 30, 2008)

Deemed False 

here are the top two views of Earth:

Earth as seen from the surface of the Moon:






and, Earth as seen from the edge of our Solar System:


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 30, 2008)

I knew Leon would be in here  Cool pics, though, Leon, with the second one...how do they _know_ it's Earth and not some other random speck?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 30, 2008)

too bad the pics are small as shit, I had no idea there were volcanos in saudi, pretty neat


----------



## playstopause (Apr 30, 2008)

Some very nice pictures.


----------



## Groff (Apr 30, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> too bad the pics are small as shit, I had no idea there were volcanos in saudi, pretty neat



Yeah, that's what I thought, but it's such a damn cool shot. It makes it look so small... Even though it's probably enormous!



Leon said:


> Earth as seen from the surface of the Moon:



"Holy mother of fuck. The fucking moon. Over."


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 30, 2008)

The second pic Leon posted is the one that inspired Carl Sagan's Pale Blue Dot which you should read. 

As to how they know that dot is Earth and not some other random dot. It's a matter of math really. They know where the sattelite is they know where the Earth is so they can calculate where to point it get a picture of Earth.


----------

